# My Game to Tire Polly



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What a great game. Amazing how quickly these poodles learn. 


?Suddenly?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She is fetching, in every way!!  Good girl, Polly! And great happy, upbeat, make-it-fun training on your part.:thumb:


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> She is fetching, in every way!!  Good girl, Polly! And great happy, upbeat, make-it-fun training on your part.:thumb:


Thanks  I'm really loving training her and I'm becoming much more relaxed = more fun for both of us! 

The funny thing is that she'll do this game all day long but it's hard to get her to fetch an object if I'm working on "out". When I trade her a treat for the object in her mouth, she wants another treat so much that she won't pick that toy up again during that play session. I guess she figures that as long as the toy is still "out", she'll get another treat! LOL


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's fantastic! You're teaching him something, exercising and having fun all at the same time. Here's another thing you can do that's kind of a take off on that. My big Doberman seemed to always be in the way, standing right in front of me when I needed to move through the room. My Dad even got annoyed once with him because he just always seemed to be under foot and looked like, "duh" when you'd try to pass through. Soooooooooooooo...I took treats, one at a time, and tossed them to the side as he and I faced each other, a few feet apart. I'd toss one to my left about 3 feet or more and say, "excuse me." Then the same to the right...back and forth, side to side, each time saying, "excuse me." He learned to move over when someone was trying to walk somewhere and he was in the way. These tiny dogs tend to learn to move out of the way anyhow since they worry about getting hit or stepped on. But some bigger dogs just stand there oblivious. But it still would make a cute trick and maybe come in handy.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That's fantastic! You're teaching him something, exercising and having fun all at the same time. Here's another thing you can do that's kind of a take off on that. My big Doberman seemed to always be in the way, standing right in front of me when I needed to move through the room. My Dad even got annoyed once with him because he just always seemed to be under foot and looked like, "duh" when you'd try to pass through. Soooooooooooooo...I took treats, one at a time, and tossed them to the side as he and I faced each other, a few feet apart. I'd toss one to my left about 3 feet or more and say, "excuse me." Then the same to the right...back and forth, side to side, each time saying, "excuse me." He learned to move over when someone was trying to walk somewhere and he was in the way. These tiny dogs tend to learn to move out of the way anyhow since they worry about getting hit or stepped on. But some bigger dogs just stand there oblivious. But it still would make a cute trick and maybe come in handy.


Great idea! Polly does get in the way but I keep walking and gently bump her with my legs. She's catching on that she'll get bumped if she stands there.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My favorite indoor game with Annabelle (and Sasha, my friends tpoo that I kept for a week) was puppy pong. It takes 2 people... you each have treats and then practice saying "come" and the puppy runs to the right person and gets a treat. Then, the other person says it. When they figure out to start just running back and forth, then you just have one person repeat multiple times. Does that makes sense? We have stairs, so we'd each move to different portions of the house and make it interest. but, this games looks like fun too!

I'll be coming to you for training games!!


----------

